# Drawsome Game Tablet for the Wii



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 10, 2011)

*VS*





I was at Toys R Us the other day when something caught my eye...A box that looked almost exactly like the UDraw from THQ, only it wasn't.

It seems that Ubisoft has gone and released their own drawing tablet for the Wii, which I assume will not be compatible with any of the THQ UDraw software and most likely only work with Ubisoft developed "Drawsome Games".

To me this seems like an obvious and blatant rip off of the UDraw Game Tablet and I would like to know what your thoughts are on it.

Edit: Feature Information from Amazon.com:
Tablet and 2 Games for $59.99 (suggested retail price)!
Large 8.5inch Screen is the biggest creative drawing screen on the market.
Transparency layer for tracing your favorite images.
Wireless stylus for unrestricted movement.
Play with The Smurfs in the Drawsome Artist game!


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2011)

and how is this news


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Do tell how else would you create a tablet for the Wii if not by connecting a tablet to a Wiimote?

Situation's similar to Guitar Hero vs. Rock Band Guitar. It's a guitar, it ain't gonna look groundbreaking.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 10, 2011)

my thoughts? who cares.

both are pretty useless apart from cheap games and stuff that works better with a pen and paper anyways.

there have been tablets way before the wii, so i dont know if you can really call one a ripoff of the other

if at all, its the basic design of having the wiimote stuck to the left of the board and not having it dangle like when you use the classic controller, but really, thats just not worth thinking about


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> and how is this news


Uh, it's a new product and I haven't seen it mentioned at all....yeah I guess I would call that news.


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > and how is this news
> ...


wow new shovelware, stop the presses.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't be hard on him - it is a *new* game and a *new* peripheral for the Wii no matter how you look at it, so it's worth mentioning.

If people can post news about cloning Ice Age animals or politicians going to jail then he can post news about something *actually* related to the gaming world.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> wow new shovelware, stop the presses.


I don't remember anyone holding a gun to your head and forcing you to read it, I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 10, 2011)

is there a differecne is size or no?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, seeing that you have a Wiimote to check the scale... I'd say "no, they're pretty much the same size".


----------



## Devin (Dec 10, 2011)

News to me. Cheaper than the UDraw Tablet?


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 10, 2011)

never thought of the price. LOL i forget about that i found the udraw tablet at gamestop for 40 bucks used.so i wonder what is the price differecne is.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 10, 2011)

Apparently the usable drawing area is about 2 inches larger on the drawsome and I also read that you can place pictures either under or on top to trace(Not exactly sure how it works). Also I didn't look at the price in the store but I found it on online for an average price of $59.99 which is either $10 more, the same price or $20 cheaper than the udraw depending on where you buy it, etc.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 10, 2011)

i see i'll have to tell my step aunt about this to get for my cousin's maybe...


----------



## Erdnaxela (Dec 10, 2011)

Too bad you can't see what you're drawing in the tablet, Wii U will be much better for thoses games.
But this can be nice for people who like that and don't want to wait.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 10, 2011)

I just picked up a used Udraw on craigslist for $20 for the child. There's only about 8 games for the Udraw and that came out last year and with Ubisoft's history of shovelware I'm wondering how long it will take for this to end up in the clearance section at biglots...lol.


----------



## duel (Dec 10, 2011)

Tracing with a tablet? Does that really seem like it would work. The entire screen is touch-activated, so wouldn't placing something that work like using 50 styluses on the one tablet? Maybe they have work-arounds for the amount of screen can be drawn on at one time.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 11, 2011)

A rip off? Undoubtedly.

Does anyone care? Doubt it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't be hard on him - it is a *new* game and a *new* peripheral for the Wii no matter how you look at it, so it's worth mentioning.
> 
> If people can post news about cloning Ice Age animals or politicians going to jail then he can post news about something *actually* related to the gaming world.


Except that this isn't actually news.


----------



## Magsor (Dec 11, 2011)

The Playstation 3D TV is more 'revolutionary' and have made the news hardly anywhere.
Old news is old.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 11, 2011)

soulx said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be hard on him - it is a *new* game and a *new* peripheral for the Wii no matter how you look at it, so it's worth mentioning.
> ...



Except it is.  Ubisoft put out a game tablet.  How is that not news?  Or has GBAtemp gone elite in terms of news?  I've seen worse. 

The designs on that tablet are nearly exactly the same...how the heck does Ubisoft get away with that?


----------



## megawalk (Dec 11, 2011)

Still not interested dayum!
i'd rather get a Wacom drawing tab....oh wait
I am getting one for christmas.
i'd rather stick with the good stuff instead of copypasta


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2011)

alunral said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


But it isn't. This tablet was announced a month ago. This thread doesn't contain any new info.

It's more of a discussion thread than a news one.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 12, 2011)

soulx said:


> But it isn't. This tablet was announced a month ago. This thread doesn't contain any new info.
> 
> It's more of a discussion thread than a news one.


So.....where's the thread that was posted when it was announced? Oh yeah, there isn't one....hence, news. Just because you have heard about it doesn't mean everyone has.


----------



## lukands (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes this isn`t ground breaking fresh news, but still wonder are these tablets any good? I have thought about getting one. I was actually hoping to read this post and find some kind of reviews (pros/cons), real talk about it, etc...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2011)

Ubisoft are always doing this shit.
No explanation required.


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 13, 2011)

I saw the first bow..... and thought it was uDraw.

I hate Ubisoft.......even though both of them suck....


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 13, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > But it isn't. This tablet was announced a month ago. This thread doesn't contain any new info.
> ...


Using that logic, I should post a NES release thread because, you know, there wasn't a thread when it was announced. So it's news, right?


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 22, 2011)

soulx said:


> Using that logic, I should post a NES release thread because, you know, there wasn't a thread when it was announced. So it's news, right?


Using your logic there wouldn't be any, the official announcement was only about a month ago, not more than 25 years ago before this website or anything on the internet existed. Not to mention this went under the radar to almost everyone, in fact I'd bet this thread is the first you've even heard about it.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 22, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Using that logic, I should post a NES release thread because, you know, there wasn't a thread when it was announced. So it's news, right?
> ...


If he knows that it has been announced a month ago, then obviously that means he already heard of it before you posted this thread.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 23, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> If he knows that it has been announced a month ago, then obviously that means he already heard of it before you posted this thread.


Not true at all, he could have very well went and searched the net for articles about it after he saw this thread. Seriously guys, use your brain before responding.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 23, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> So.....where's the thread that was posted when it was announced? Oh yeah, there isn't one....hence, news. Just because you have heard about it doesn't mean everyone has.


Irony much?

On the second page, you stated that you believe he already knew about it, then somehow he stopped having known about it.

"You have heard about it" implies that he has heard about it before reading this thread.

Unless soulx is willing to state if he actually knew about it beforehand?


----------

